# Pls help identify "Flash Cichlid"



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

I picked this fish up today at Petland in Rockford, IL. It was listed as a "Flash Cichlid" I was hoping someone might know the scientific name so I can do more research. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks like a male Nicaragua Cichlid to me.

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll second that.


----------



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

It was labeled as a flash cichlid in the LFS. The only thing I can find that has the nickname flash cichlid is the Blue Flash or Thorichthys aureus. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=60

Do you think those could be ruled out? I think the fish you identified is better looking so I hope you are right.


----------



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did find this pic of a Hypsophrys nicaraguensis and it looks really close, mine is just smaller.
http://k43.pbase.com/g3/02/463902/2/553 ... 104601.jpg

Thanks for the help :thumb:


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

It's a Nic. Definitely not a Thorichthys sp.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely a Male Nic, he appears he will be a looker under good care, feed him foods with a lot of asthaxantin, it is in shrimp shells, its what makes flamingos pink, it works for fish as well, beta carotene is good to, but asthaxantin is better


----------



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been feeding them New Life Spectrum. http://nlsfishfood.com/index.php?option ... &Itemid=60

I looked at the ingredients but didn't see any asthaxantin. Is there a comercial product that you would reccomend?

I just picked up 2 females yesterday, they are still a bit young but hopefully I'll get a breeding pair out of this.


----------



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

I forgot to post this but when I went back to the lfs and picked up the females they were now labeled correctly as Hypsophrys nicaraguensis. The lfs guy said he had just got them in and hadn't changed the label on the tank yet. You guys were right, yer so smart :thumb:


----------



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are pics of the females. They are still pretty young.




Here is another pic of the male.


----------



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are the tank mates in the 60gal right now.

My Jewel Cichlid "Fat *******" 


My Green Terror "Mr. Kinda Scary" He has a bit of a self esteem problem. We are working up to the whole "Terror" thing. Baby steps.


My female Jack Dempsey "Jungle Fever" She keeps giving Mr. Kinda Scary these crazy bedroom eyes.


I have been watching closely for any aggression on the smaller females but everyone is getting along very well. If there is any aggression the offending fish will be moved to his own 40gal. Just don't tell them that. I don't have names for the nics yet, they have to show me a little personality first.


----------

